# Botany Bay Sunday 15/4 6am



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Launching at Kurnell 200m north of the oil refinery wharf on Prince Charles Parade at 6am. Heading out around the entrance and hoping for some kingfish and salmon action. If conditions are too lumpy/windy will retreat to the sand flats off towra beach to drift for flathead.

Staying out till around 10 -10.30. All welcome


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be there mate


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds like a plan to me! Count me in but I'll have to be off the water about 8:30 (Whit-cha...the sound of a whip... :roll: )

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Cid said:


> Sounds like a plan to me! Count me in but I'll have to be off the water about 8:30 (Whit-cha...the sound of a whip... :roll: )
> 
> cheers,
> Cid


hopefully you'll have a few keepers by then anyway carl. most of my success is between 6.30 and 8am in this area. be good to finally catch up!


----------

